

What are your startup's philosophies? - moorage
http://m3moore.wordpress.com/2007/09/22/what-are-your-startups-philosophies/

======
moorage
I'd love to know what the (written or unwritten) philosophies of ViaWeb and
YCombinator were/are!

------
dfens
If it's not fun, do something else.

------
danw
Build it, they will come

------
cperciva
I'd say that I only have one philosophy: "Do it right".

~~~
derefr
What happens when you've done it wrong, and can't fix it? What about before
you have anything to do, and need to come up with something? What about when
selecting between severally (seemingly) equally-important things to "do
right"?

And all this is just for yourself. What's the "right" way to motivate someone
else to work? To motivate yourself? To fire someone? (And this is avoiding the
oft-answered-here ones such as "to find the right kind of employee.")

